# Fanfare Please...



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations! I don't know anything about hunting, but this sounds like it was a very big deal. You must be very proud!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is SO EXCITING! Huge congratulations to you and Breeze! I love seeing your pictures, as I can really visualize your test from your description and photos.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

P. S. You need to change your signature!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation of each test and the diagrams to boot. Congrats on Breeze getting MH and the pup, Bonnie getting JH!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Allan's Girl said:


> Congratulations! I don't know anything about hunting, but this sounds like it was a very big deal. You must be very proud!


I agree.....


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow congratulations! Great news.

P.S. When Annie said stuck across the border, I wondered what kind of test they have in Mexico :uhoh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

WOOOOOHOOOO!!!! Congrats! That is so exciting! Its so nice to get to run under some golden people. Also, thanks for the awesome diagrams. 




boomers_dawn said:


> P.S. When Annie said stuck across the border, I wondered what kind of test they have in Mexico :uhoh:


HAHA! I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is HUGE!!!! Biggest congratulations to you!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That is huge congrats and you need to walk with a little spring in your step at least for a week.
Good Job Mom


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, a big congratulations to you and your pups!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh Shelly - that is wonderful! Congrats to you, Breeze and Bon-Bon!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah Shelley, Breeze and Bonnie!!!! What a great weekend.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! You and Anney are both an inspiration!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I know you work very hard at your sport and this win did not just fall into your paws! Give a big hug and smooch from Penny and us.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A very huge congratulations! It's so nice when all hard work pays off.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WoooooHooooo!!!! It sound like you had a great _girls rock_ week-end.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone! It has been quite the journey for us. She still has to finish her Canadian title, and get qualified for our Master National next August. I won't be able to go to the American Master National so I don't think that I am going to try to get the remaining four passes she would need for that (Buckeye is not a MN member club, and her first two passes were before this qualifying year started) even though it would be cool to be able to say she was qualified! We are planning to go to the Golden National though, so maybe I will have to tune her up for qual and give Fishie a run for his money! He can be the showiest, and she can be the blondest!

Next project is getting Bonnie ready for SH next year, and possibly running Win for his MH if I can get his water blinds cleaned up. He ran as bye dog on the land triple and hammered the marks so I know he can do that part of it!

Breeze's brother Gus also has four Master passes, so that is the other news we are waiting on, but I do not know when he will be running again--MH siblings would be very cool!

One of our nicest compliments of the day came from a a pro up from Kentucky. He had a bunch of Labs but told me that he'd grown up with Goldens, and had done basics on a few recently, but hadn't liked any of the ones he'd worked with as a pro. He said he'd have one again if he could get one like her.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sterregold, congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go ladies! Congrats Shelley, Breeze and Bonnie!!!! What an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Really enjoyed looking at the pictures that go along with the post!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is so EXCITING!!! I am so happy for you and Breeze. Good job Breezy girl!!! I love the pictures and the test omg. Breeze you are a rock star!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! I absolutely love the photos! (thanks for posting the diagrams, that helps!) You must be over the moon!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------

